# Rules Question.



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This was brought up to me last week. I was away with my first putt, and putted first on the green. My ball stopped about 2" from the hole where I walked up and tapped it in, even though the other player was now away, and entitle to putt next. I see the pros do this all the time both in match and stroke play.

So here is my question. Was I guilty of breaking rule 10.2b, or was I using rule 6.7 to my advantage? Do any other rules pertain to this scenario? 32.1a, 32.1b, or maybe even 33.1? 

I am very much a proponent of ready golf, when not playing in sanctioned events.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

deleted so Aussies won't pick on me


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> This was brought up to me last week. I was away with my first putt, and putted first on the green. My ball stopped about 2" from the hole where I walked up and tapped it in, even though the other player was now away, and entitle to putt next. I see the pros do this all the time both in match and stroke play.
> 
> So here is my question. Was I guilty of breaking rule 10.2b, or was I using rule 6.7 to my advantage? Do any other rules pertain to this scenario? 32.1a, 32.1b, or maybe even 33.1?
> 
> I am very much a proponent of ready golf, when not playing in sanctioned events.


I see nothing in the rules(rule 10) other than if an opponnet requests You to replace the ball IAW 20-5

join us on the thread rule of the week or as I call it try to stump Fourputt or watch Bob get picked on


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> This was brought up to me last week. I was away with my first putt, and putted first on the green. My ball stopped about 2" from the hole where I walked up and tapped it in, even though the other player was now away, and entitle to putt next. I see the pros do this all the time both in match and stroke play.
> 
> So here is my question. Was I guilty of breaking rule 10.2b, or was I using rule 6.7 to my advantage? Do any other rules pertain to this scenario? 32.1a, 32.1b, or maybe even 33.1?
> 
> I am very much a proponent of ready golf, when not playing in sanctioned events.


You won't see it in match play unless the next stroke was conceded by his opponent. Playing out of turn is not penalized in match play, but your opponent may recall the stroke and make you play it over. Most likely, when you have observed this in a match, the putt had been conceded before the player tapped it in. 

In stroke play you are allowed to play rather than mark when asked to by your fellow competitor. that includes marking the ball on the green when it's in another player's line even if he hasn't specifically asked you to do so. Rule 22-2 covers this:



> 22-2. Ball Interfering with Play
> 
> Except when a ball is in motion, if a player considers that another ball might interfere with his play, he may have it lifted.
> 
> ...


There is no penalty of any kind in stroke play unless it is found that you played the stroke to assist another player in seeing the line of his putt.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

We do this to most of the time we just say tap it in. I dont think there is much point on marking your ball for a 1-2 inch putt.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I tap the ball in all the time when it is close to the hole after a previous putt. The guy I was golfing with was not calling me on it, it was just a piece of conversation we had. I don't know all the rules verbatim, but they all tend be confusing during different situations.


----------

